# Paper vs. Wood Matches



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

..... GO!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmmmm.....They both work. But I just like the feel of a wood match.


----------



## Snapr (Aug 29, 2009)

Wood....

But if I need a light, I will use paper, lighter, gas, flint, rub sticks whatever...:eyebrows:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wooden all the way, they burn longer, smell better, & are less frustrating to light.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Paper matches are treated with sulfur so that they will burn. If you don't want to impart any questionable tastes, use only wooden matches (like Davidoff) and butane. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wood,,,to light a cedar strip and then smoke the cigar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Wooden all the way, they burn longer, smell better, & are less frustrating to light.


+1
Unless you forget them on your porch and they get damp and they don't want to light....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think I've used paper matches since I quit smoking cigarettes back in '98. Certainly, with my venture into pipe smoking now, it's been either bics or wooden matches. Maybe in those few months of ciggie backsliding a couple of years ago...


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Wood matches definitely. I buy them at Walmart by the bundle.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

No question. My twin jet butane lighter! 

Oh, all right...wood.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

After thinking about this, I realized that I haven't even SEEN a book of paper matches in probably a dozen years or more.

I guess that's a dead giveaway on my answer!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

to clarify, paper matches are the ones that come in the folding "pouch" that you usually get at restaurants, correct? the little cardboard feeling ones?

Also, are the little BIC lighters you can find at the store for bulk cheap known to impart flavor?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Also, are the little BIC lighters you can find at the store for bulk cheap known to impart flavor?


Only to Dutch Masters cigars!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Wood matches for the pipe, but I've been looking at the Sidekick pipe lighter at Iwan Ries. Looks like a cheap disposable but is refillable. Costs $2.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

In a word...wood.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

I've got wood in my pocket right now......matches!, matches!


----------

